# safe overclocking



## Kaczy (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi,

I am more a coder than hardware guru so be gentle 

current setting is a Gigabyte Radeon 9550 128 MB, 128 bit on Athlon 1800, 512 RAM.
with that I get around 2200 3dmark03

I am using ATITool 0.24

I've heard that this card can be easily oc by 30%.
Is that true? What range of values (in terms of 3dmark) I could achieve?

I'd rather not have it blown, so I want to do something safe. What are safe values of core/mem, (assuming I don't have any problems with cooling).

There is also an issue with "clock lock" the program says I can either turn it off with or use a 3rd party drivers. Is it safe to turn off the lock (without doing so, I won't be able to change it's clocking AFAIU).

thanks
CUIN Kaczy


----------



## jjcom (Jan 2, 2006)

Should be fine to disable the clock lock. You might want to pick up the latest beta of ATI Tool though, might be some extras in there that would work better, as in easier overclocking of memory and core. On my Radeon 7200 I don't think .24 worked but beta 9 I believe did.

As for "safe" overclock, there's no real safe overclock, but using Find Max Core and Find Max Mem should give you a fairly safe overclock. You might be able to check your cards temp using ATITool, although I'm not sure if your card has that ablity. I believe it is enabled automaticly if the card supports it. Don't go above 60 for your temp and you should stay fairly safe.


----------

